# Squaring Solution



## Rockytime (Aug 22, 2016)

This not my idea, however, seeing something similar on You Tube I gave it a try. It is a crude prototype. I do not care for the squaring mills, of which I have two, so I square my blanks on my Craftsman disk and belt sander. It gets real close but not close enough. My prototype needs a smaller chuck which I did not have so I used a chuck out of the scrap box. Also, the bolt holding the chuck needs to be through drilled so the transfer punches do not hang out so far.


----------



## corks58 (Aug 22, 2016)

The one I bought from Rick Herrell here on IAP works really similar, I don't use anything else. 

Dan


----------



## mecompco (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup, that's my solution as well. Home made sanding disc (went a bit overboard and made it 12" in dia.) and Rick Herrell's jig. Used it for a while with just the Jacobs chuck and moving the paper around, but the jig is well worth the modest cost.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 22, 2016)

This should have been under "shops, tools and jigs" but my mouse slipped. Sorry.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD MOUSE!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 22, 2016)

I just move the sandpaper around and no need for another jig such as the offset jig.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 22, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> I just move the sandpaper around and no need for another jig such as the offset jig.



I happen to agree with you. Seems I have to keep busy doing things in the shop.

When moving the sandpaper how do you attach it or do you have some kind of hook and loop arrangement?


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 22, 2016)

Rockytime said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I just move the sandpaper around and no need for another jig such as the offset jig.
> ...




Self stick sandpaper. I cut a small piece and constantly move the paper when it gets loaded. I switch out grit sizes very easily. I have one of those flat metal faceplates (I believe it is 4" in diameter or maybe 6" would have to measure) I double sided tape a piece of clear plexiglass to it. I have since upgraded the plexi with a piece of sheet metal.

 One thing you do not want to use is velcro backed sandpaper. What happens is when you put pressure on the sandpaper with the blank it will compress the velcro and now the sand paper will have a tendency to wrap itself around the blank cause rounded edges. You want as flat a surface as you can get. Someplace in here I posted my set up because this came up before. 

You can see the faceplate on this coin cutting jig I have set up. But as I said I have since replaced the plastic with a piece of metal.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 22, 2016)

Have never seen sticky back sandpaper. I'll check Lowes tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 22, 2016)

Not sure a place like Lowes or Home Depot will have it but it is possible. Klingspore is a good source. 

Never tried it but you could probably make your own. I use removable spray adhesive in my scrolling hobby for patterns. You could spray the back of standard sandpaper with it and will do just as good. Has to be the removable adhesive though.


----------



## JimB (Aug 23, 2016)

This is what I use...


View in Gallery


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 23, 2016)

That photo confused me. I couldn't figure why the barrel was not axially aligned.


----------



## mecompco (Aug 23, 2016)

Our Home Depot has the sticky backed circular sandpaper. I've also just cut out a circle and used 3M spray adhesive to attach it to my disc. I agree one can move the paper around, but the jig is SO nice and I don't regret the purchase (JMHO)

Regards,
Michael


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 23, 2016)

mecompco said:


> Our Home Depot has the sticky backed circular sandpaper. I've also just cut out a circle and used 3M spray adhesive to attach it to my disc. I agree one can move the paper around, but the jig is SO nice and I don't regret the purchase (JMHO)
> 
> Regards,
> Michael




I can move the paper 10 times faster than you move that jig:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mecompco (Aug 23, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> mecompco said:
> 
> 
> > Our Home Depot has the sticky backed circular sandpaper. I've also just cut out a circle and used 3M spray adhesive to attach it to my disc. I agree one can move the paper around, but the jig is SO nice and I don't regret the purchase (JMHO)
> ...



I here ya'! You must have a better solution to moving the paper than I did. I'd stick it, it would come off, I'd re-stick it and square a couple of blanks, then repeat with another piece. The jig is so easy--I'd guesstimate under 10 seconds to re-position it. I did add a couple more allen bolts (and my ONLY complaint is that it only comes with one so I had to spend another dollar and a half at the hardware store) so a quick loosen with the allen wrench, move the jig to the next position and re-tighten.

I love the fact that you can use the outside area of a 5" sanding disc--takes off material much more quickly than just using the center.

That's what's great about this process--many different solutions. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 23, 2016)

mecompco said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > mecompco said:
> ...




So can moving the sandpaper. I just do not see a need for that jig but hey everyone has their own thing. If it works for you then continue on. I just gave out another idea in case someone else wants to try. It is the answer to squaring the ends though. Especially on the delicate blanks. Good luck and happy turning.


----------



## mecompco (Aug 23, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> mecompco said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



I totally agree! Ditch the pen mill and never look back is the bottom line.


----------



## JimB (Aug 23, 2016)

With my jig, posted above, it takes about 1 second to reposition the paper. If I did a poor job cutting the blank to size then I still use a mill to trim it down and use the jig for final squaring. I also use it to to remove any unwanted finish from the ends when all done.

The cost for me was $0 because I already had the punches and Jacobs chuck. I tapped the scrap wood so it screws directly onto the headstock.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 23, 2016)

I cut my blanks very close to tube length so only slight sanding is required. However, when the blank needs much sanding I trim the blank very close with my much maligned HF 9" band saw and then sand to the brass tube.


----------



## mecompco (Aug 23, 2016)

Rockytime said:


> I cut my blanks very close to tube length so only slight sanding is required. However, when the blank needs much sanding I trim the blank very close with my much maligned HF 9" band saw and then sand to the brass tube.



I love my HF portable band saw (now upgraded with a stand and table). With a quality bi-metal blade it will cut anything! One of these days I will get my antique Delta 14" running for re-sawing and so forth.

I'll never malign HF for many of their products. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## farmer (Aug 23, 2016)

*squaring off the ends*

This is  to square off the end of the pen blank ?


----------

